# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  "The Truth About Depression"

## Member11

I should say I don't agree with what this guy says in this video, but I wanted to post it to show that stigma and misinformation about mental illness is still alive in this day in age. I especially want to highlight these guys (aka Infowars) as they claim to be truth-tellers, but they just spread misinformation, propaganda and conspiracy theories, one of which is that they believe mental health was created by SJWs to end free speech.

----------

